# Sunday Rides in the Malvern area..



## bonk man (11 Dec 2008)

2-3 hour rides based on the hills but usually venturing on some lesser used tracks and lanes in the area. 
Anyone welcome, not training rides but your fitness should be enough to be out a few hours without crying .. 

Meets at Barnards Green bus shelter [ big one with the clock on it ] at 10 am. 
email me for further details stevemel63@yahoo.co.uk 

Website http://www.sevale-malvern.freeserve.co.uk/


----------



## Dave5N (12 Dec 2008)

How technical are the routes, Steve?


----------



## bonk man (12 Dec 2008)

I use a cross bike so tend to avoid big drop offs and really rough stuff but still take on single track and steep climbs.

I try and include a variety of tracks, last week it was lanes, farm tracks, extreme mud, field crossings and a fair section of dryish tracks on the hills all in 2.5 hours riding.

I run a night ride on Thursday that tends to have tricky bits in it, but I am not too proud to carry my bike


----------



## Dave5N (12 Dec 2008)

That's why I asked - I don't have a mountain bike.

Sunday morning's are difficult if I'm coaching but I would like to come across one week if I can.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2008)

I am not bicycling at present. (Too long and complicated to explain why) but if you "cake stop" in Barnard's Green at the end, I could meet you there. There are or were about six forummers in the area.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Dec 2008)

COuldn't persuade you to bring the bike as well?


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2008)

No, I'm sorry you couldn't.  It's a long story. 

But it would be nice to meet some forummers.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Dec 2008)

I'll try and get over one Sunday. I may have some wriggle room between the end of the 'cross and the start of the track. There's usually about seven free weeks.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Dec 2008)

I'm thinking about HONC again and lord knows i need some practice first.


----------



## bonk man (13 Dec 2008)

I am sure I can find some hideous mud and nasty climbs for you Dave..

Speicher..... you are welcome to come round to mine for tea and toast after the rides but can't guarantee what time we get back , I live in the Green though, down in Pound Bank Rd, I wont give the house number on the forum just in case everyone comes round at once.. it would upset the dog


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2008)

Bonk man, I hope you have read your pm.


----------



## bonk man (13 Dec 2008)

Speicher said:


> Bonk man, I hope you have read your pm.



Na....... but I will now


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2008)

If you go to "My Account" at the top left of this page, and then "Edit Options", you can select to have a e-mail notification of personal messages. (Scroll down the Edit Options page to find it). This is useful if you are on-line but not on Cycle Chat.


----------



## Dave5N (13 Dec 2008)

It's ok lovebirds. I'll sit in the car afterwards and eat pies on my own.


----------



## bonk man (14 Dec 2008)

Favourite food of twentysix by twentyfive is pies I am told..


----------



## Dave5N (14 Dec 2008)

All proper cyclists love pies.


----------



## bonk man (14 Dec 2008)

Good ride today,, on the road to Holly Bush then over Midsummer Hill, the views were amazing this morning, it was clear as far as Hay Bluff. Over the Camp, had a cup of tea at the wooden shack cafe and met one of my old mtb mates from 20 years ago.. Followed the ridge [ avoiding running over the walkers where ever possible ] round the Beacon up North Hill and then to the top of the Beacon followed by an insane descent to Peachfield Common.. 
Now I suppose I ought to wash the bike ..


----------

